# DENON avr 2311c1 HDMI Pass through not working!



## silkypimp

My Denon 2311C1 recently stopped passing video through the receiver. I can get audio and then it cuts in and out with zero video out to my TV. I have tried resetting the receiver to no avail and searching the interent for a cure. Right now I can stil get the receiver to work fine by running optical from the Directv HD DVR and PS3 with HDMI going directly to the TV from both sources. 

Aside from calling Denon because my warranty is still in effect. Is there any known solution they may work to restore video being passed through? Seems the output HDMI port to the TV is not working in my opinion as audio is heard when plugged into the receiver.

Also I have read that PCM digital audio is lossless and actually better than HDMI DD. I can't tell the difference at this point because it's been a few months since the problem started. I do remember the HDMI audio to be much louder for background noises. I may just leave it running optical if that's the case. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## MysteryMan

Have you tried changing the HDMI cable?


----------



## silkypimp

I tried that already. I believe it is the hdmi output on the receiver to the TV because audio cuts in and out but no picture. Curiously it all started when I reset my directv receiver one day because I kept getting hdmi not supported message for protected content on HBO and other premium channels. I don't know if that had anything to do with it or not. Hoping maybe it is stuck in between where the handshake meets the receiver. Wondering if a hdmi splitter would work as discussed in previous threads to get rid of that message hopefully bringing video back to life on my receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan

Troubleshooting is never fun but it is the only way to identify the issue. If your TV does not support HDCP you will have to use component cables to access the premium channels in HD.


----------



## silkypimp

My TV does support HDCP as when plugged in directly from Directv it works fine and has no issues with the message. I think the receiver is compliant but dos show that message frequently and goes away after a second until one day when it just would not go away. That's when I reset the directv and now the video will not pass through. The PS3 to the receiver does not output video as well. I guess my only option is to call Denon.


----------



## MysteryMan

silkypimp said:


> My TV does support HDCP as when plugged in directly from Directv it works fine and has no issues with the message. I think the receiver is compliant but dos show that message frequently and goes away after a second until one day when it just would not go away. That's when I reset the directv and now the video will not pass through. The PS3 to the receiver does not output video as well. I guess my only option is to call Denon.


Given that it sounds like the issue is with your Denon A/V receiver. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## CCarncross

If you're willing to go through the setup again, reset the microprocessor on your Denon. Page 84 of your manual. If its still under warranty and you have to send it in, you'll have to set it up again anyway.


----------



## silkypimp

Tried that already three times. I believe there is a service center near where I live, so hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## silkypimp

I was hoping for a undocumented work around to get it working again.


----------



## CCarncross

There are no magic undocumented fixes when hardware fails. Being under warranty like you said, there is no hope they can fix it. If its unfixable, they will send you a replacement of equal or greater value.


----------

